# Interested in Comp Team Discounts using Big Ron's Rubs?



## Big Ron1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Greetings, 
I am curious if anyone has interest in using my rubs for competition cooking. Several teams have addmittited to me they are cooking with my products, and some have even sent pics for me to post on my website, but I am interested if any would like for me to be an "official" sponsor. 

I started cooking comps in Jan 2007, never using a smoker prior. Using only my products and slow and steady progress my competitions results are below. 

http://www.bigronswebsite.com/Competition-Catering.html 

If anyone is interested, Please send me an email with your Team Name in the Subject line. 

bigron@bigronswebsite.com 

I will reply back with the details. 

Please note this is a special offer for Competition Teams only. I cook comps myself and I know how quick the costs add up. 

Again, please email me with your team name in the subject line. 

As Always Thanks For Your Support!!


Thanks!


----------

